
IpfsCloud: A Decentralized, Anonymous IPFS Cloud Storage Platform - vasa_develop
https://hackernoon.com/ipfscloud-a-decentralised-cloud-storage-platform-12ed938a9307
======
LinuxBender
IIRC, IPFS itself is not anonymous. What makes this anonymous?

